# rapalas verticle jig



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Now, this one is thinking outside the box a bit... Dont know if it will catch anything, but, it is different and made I guess for freshwater...

http://http://www.tacklegiant.com/Rapalareg-Jigging-Rap_p_3145.html


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

The link wouldn't open for me, but I assume this is the one that looks like a regular Rapala, with an eye right in the middle of its back to tie to. These are used for pike and muskie through the ice I believe. I've never fished one, and it never looked too good to me.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

sorry about that

http://www.tacklegiant.com/Rapalareg-Jigging-Rap_p_3145.html


----------



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

those are designed for freshwater ice fishing.


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

I wouldn't fish it, but you can always give it a try. If you tear them up, I'll be your first convert.


----------

